# omg omg omg my rat just randomly had babies!



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

no joke we just bought her from a pet store like a week ago and she just gave birth
we had 2 other rats in there with her
can they be in there?
does she need to be in her own cage with them?
can we touch them to move them?
wtf do we do
omg
we are panicing 
idc right now about posting my number
cuz i dont want to have to sit here and refreash untill i get answered
someone call us please and help us
419 824 4393


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone called yet? If not, I can call if you like.

In answer to your queries though;

Yes, mum and babies need separating. They need to be put into another cage that has either a deep pan or closed sides (like a tank). If you can get a large rubbermaid tub you can use that and cut a large ventillation hole in the lid, covering it with hardware mesh.

You can touch them, mum's usually don't reject the babies. Just be careful as mum may be very testy about being moved - so watch your fingers.

Start supplementing mum with extra protein - eg a little chicken or egg.


----------



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

no, no one called me and yes that would be great if u could cuz i have like a billion questions. we put her and the babies in hamster size cage?
she fits fine in it its not like too small or anything and we put a little plastic house in there and thats where she has the babies, and the protein deal sounds great we will do that asap
but if u could call that would be great
ur actually the only one to answer at all =/
i was a bit disapointed


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Called 

Good luck!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It may be a good idea for a mod (if any visit the forum nowadays) to merge the numerous threads on the same topic into one thread, so all info is in one area 

I hope all babies do well. People did answer to your posts. Many people may not feel comfortable with phoning a stranger.


----------



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

yes Ration1802 called me and we spoke and she helped tons!
thanks to everyone who answered to my post!!

i love this site everyone always helps whenever i need it
bless you all!


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine did the same today....i've had her 10 days, yesterday i thought...hmm i wonder if maybe she's pregnant and today i have 10 baby rats....I'm more than a little overwhelmed right now.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

leave her in there with the other rats they might even be able to help!


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Ratties rock the world said:


> leave her in there with the other rats they might even be able to help!


Its not normally a very good idea to leave a mumma rat in with her friends.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

FeffOx said:


> Ratties rock the world said:
> 
> 
> > leave her in there with the other rats they might even be able to help!
> ...


Only the mother and babies should be together - any other rats should definitely be separated until the babies are weaned.


----------

